# Shedding help



## Lily`s mom (Aug 29, 2013)

So I'm hoping for some advice on how to control my two year old golden's fur. I bought a furminator, give her baths about once a month and try to brush her with her regular brush once a day but the shedding is out of control. I have a 10 month old who is crawling and always covered in a layer of fur. Which shampoos have you found effective? Should I have her professionally groomed? Change up her diet? What's worked for you? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good news! Your 10 month old will have a great immune system  Seriously, I know it's gross, but daily brushing is the deal along with daily vacuuming. Try going for twice daily. It should lessen a bit in a couple weeks, but it's called "blowing coat" and it's part of the deal with owning a Golden retriever. You can try using baby gates to restrict access and limit the dog hair in areas where the baby plays a lot, but keep vacuuming.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

A professional grooming probably wouldn't hurt - I know that Max gets rid of a ton of fur when our groomer brushes him out. It also loosens up the dead stuff and he sheds more at home for three or four days!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

You could try an undercoat rake:





Usually, however, I use a steel greyhound comb held at a slight angle to really get the loose fur out. I find it works the best for me.


----------



## Lily`s mom (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tips  I swifter twice a day currently, lol. My pup was used to being our baby before the 'other' baby came along, so I can't limit her access to the house because she always wants to be where we are


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Lily`s mom said:


> Thanks for the tips  I swifter twice a day currently, lol. My pup was used to being our baby before the 'other' baby came along, so I can't limit her access to the house because she always wants to be where we are


well, you could, but I know it will be difficult, pick the baby up as much as possible.
Of course, you probably don't want to carry the baby around 
I know I wouldn't 


I guess you could pop baby in a playpen, (are those still used? ) and sweep, and then let them out. But you're gonna have fur flying no matter what.


----------

